
Ask HN: What's the best crowdfunding website for a programming book? - vivaladav
I have recently started to work on a programming book and I would like to launch a crowdfunding campaign to fund the project.<p>What&#x27;s the crowdfunding website you would recommend me for something like that?
======
gluejar
Leanpub. Please don't think of it as "crowdfunding" think of it as "audience
building".

~~~
vivaladav
it looks like a great platform, even if it seems their userbase is not that
big. Is that right?

------
claudiulodro
(No judgement. Just curious) Why does a book need crowdfunding? Between ebooks
and print-on-demand it's never been easier or cheaper to self-publish. What
would the crowdfunding money be spent on?

~~~
vivaladav
As you said publishing is not the problem these days (usually), but writing
the book will take months of work and I will also need money to buy hardware
and software licenses.

Furthermore a crowdfunding campaign can help measuring interest in the project
and should also help building a community before the launch.

------
gus_massa
Have you written a book before? Do you have a sample chapter?

~~~
vivaladav
no, first one, but I have been (tech) blogging for a while.

I am working on the ToC for now, sample chapter will be next.

------
drallison
What will distinguish your book over all of the other C++ books around? What
is it you want people to learn from your book?

~~~
vivaladav
it won't be about learning C++ as there are already too many, but it will be
more about optimization and performance, from low level code to design
decisions.

Ideally the target won't be only experts, but also new programmers who want to
learn how to write better code.

~~~
drallison
If you are writing about "optimization and performance, from low level code to
design decisions" why limit yourself to C++? Won't most of what you have to
say be language independent?

------
subsidd
The author of "you don't know js" successfully crowdfunded on kickstarter

~~~
vivaladav
I will check this campaign out, thanks

------
ajeet_dhaliwal
What's it about?

~~~
vivaladav
C++, performance and optimization

------
codegladiator
Kick starter

Indiegogo

Patreon

edit: not in any order

